# Small Integrated amp with Digital Input auto-on/off



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I am looking for a small Integrated amp or receiver that I can connect to a TV via Optical or coaxial digital input. The key I am looking for is that it will turn on automatically with input signal. My idea is to make it easy for my wife and kids to use while majorly improving the sound. I already have speakers and a sub sitting there, which are wired from a closet housing my separates, CD Player, etc. I started out looking at soundbars, but then wondered since the speaker are already there why not go this route. 

The NAD D3020 seems like an awesome little class D with good reviews. I love the fact that it stands up like a router and could be almost invisible in my living room. I have found one review in which a guy states he turns it on via Optical Input. But I have asked several reviewers on Crutchfied that say it does not turn on automatically.

D 3020 Hybrid Digital Amplifier - NAD Electronics

At the moment I am leaning towards the Teac Ai-301DA. Specs state that it has the auto on feature. It does not seem as stout as the NAD.

AI-301DA | TEAC

Both amps are around $400. I was hoping not to spend this much as a mid-grade sound bar is $200-250. I know another option is to get a good universal remote like my Logitech. It does a good job, but I always find my family room system with items still on as the family doesn't give it the 2-3 seconds it needs to shut everything off. Any way I figured I would see what recommendation the good guys at DIYMA had. Thanks!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

That NAD is nice little thing but you approach your problem from the wrong end, you need universal remote to turn on both devices simultaneously. Auto on feature limiting your choices.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I agree Vic. Just wanted to if there was anything else on the market or another auto feature short of a raspberrypi. Atm I am either gonna go with the NAD using a universal remote or try the Teac. Would be nice to turn on the TV and have the sound coming through the amp/speakers automatically.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Old Skewl said:


> I agree Vic. Just wanted to if there was anything else on the market or another auto feature short of a raspberrypi. Atm I am either gonna go with the NAD using a universal remote or try the Teac. Would be nice to turn on the TV and have the sound coming through the amp/speakers automatically.


I don`t see how using universal remote would be any different.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I've heard there are power strips that have one "master" socket and a few "slave" sockets. When the power strip senses power draw on the master socket, it will switch a relay to turn on the slave sockets. Then you could put the TV in the master socket and any amplifier with a hard power on/off switch into one of the slave sockets.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Jazzi said:


> I've heard there are power strips that have one "master" socket and a few "slave" sockets. When the power strip senses power draw on the master socket, it will switch a relay to turn on the slave sockets. Then you could put the TV in the master socket and any amplifier with a hard power on/off switch into one of the slave sockets.


And then you need a remote to turn TV on....


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> And then you need a remote to turn TV on....


...which you would already have anyways? I don't see your point?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Jazzi said:


> ...which you would already have anyways? I don't see your point?


 I don`t see yours. what power strip will do is supply power to other devices that will still need to be turn on from standby mode. by remote that already there or manually. Problem OP presented is not a problem as soon as universal remote is used.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I guess I feel that if you use the TV remote to turn on the TV and the amp wakes up automatically and goes to sleep automatically after no sound, this is the simplest method for my wife and kids. This is the way many sound bars work. 

I use a Logitech universal in my family room. It is the type you input all the devices from a pc and when you hit a button that says "watch tv", it turns on the TV, amp and cable box. Then it switches all of the inputs to the proper input. It works good 75% of the time(except it always has the wrong time on it, lol!) Probably 2 or 3 times a week I come to the family room and find my amp still on. Because my wife or kids don't hold the remote pointed at the equipment for 2 -3 seconds to allow it to turn everything off. Plus depending on where you sit the coffee table blocks the line of site to the amp which can cause it not to turn on or off. I wish I could raise it some, but the TV stand it sits on doesn't give me any other options.

I really wanted to find a cheaper amp that had the auto on/off feature. I did find a link on NAD's website on the manual page that outlines "TV Connect". Basically it tells you how to enable the D 3020 to be turned on via a signal at the Optical 1 input. It also allows you to program the D 3020 to accept the signal from TV Remote to adjust volume, mute and power/standby. So I am more than likely going to go with the NAD.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I use the previous in my garage with a Bluetooth dongle. Works great but there isn't an auto on function on mine.
SMSL Q5 PRO Stereo Amplifier USB Optical Coaxial DAC with Subwoofer Output 2x40W


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Check that 3020 on music direct.it was on sale recently. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Apparently the sale ended everywhere 1/31. Damn thing is $499 now. Amazon has it for $399 still through gramaphone. Darn things sell for $320-350 used on ebay. Might as well buy new.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

So was music direct 399.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

$499 @ musicdirect


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Old Skewl said:


> $499 @ musicdirect


Yup, I checked that too.Gramophone 399 is best right now.

For that much i`d rather teach technically challenged family to use god damn remote.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Vic, I have tried. I still need a small inconspicuous amp there anyway. My closet system that is connected to the speakers that reside there are B&K Components separates. No remote control for them. And the closet is probably close to 20 ft from the TV. 

So it was either add a Soundbar or add a small integrated amp to hook to these existing speakers. Not sure what ill do with the separates. I hate to get rid of them. Love the sound.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Shell out 4 bills then.... Or find one of those power strips jazzy mentioned. It should be easy enough to turn them on by switching power strip. i assume they don`t have standby like most integrated modern amplifiers controlled by remote.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

No. The separates have just basic on/off switches. They are from the late 90s era. Believe me, I don't want to shell out 4 bills. But out of everything I've looked at these 2 units do what I want them to. So its either a refurb Teac for $340 shipped or the NAD for $399 shipped. The NAD seems to get better reviews. More power, better sound & bluetooth works better. Not that the Teac gets bad reviews. For $60 I might as well get the better unit. Plus they way it stands on end it will be almost invisible in the room.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I know NAD is a solid choice, teac doesn`t look like bad unit as well. At that point you need to make decision yourself. I`d spent a little more but won`t regret it in the future. NAD use ICE chip, not sure what teac use.


----------

